# NEULING SUCHT Filteranlage



## Niklas123456 (9. Sep. 2015)

Guten Abend ich heiße Niklas und bin neu hier. Ich habe geplant einen in der Art als Schwimmteich zu bauen. Ca 50000-60000 Liter. 8mx5x1,5, ohne Pflanzen. da ich Wasserspiele habe Jumping Jets und ich ab und zu mit meinem Rettungshund in den Teich möchte, brauche ich klares sauberes Wasser. nun zur meine Frage, Ich suche eine gute Filteranlage für dieses Projekt. hat jemand von Euch eine Idee und vielleicht auch schon Erfahrungen.Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen. Vielen Dank schönen Abend noch gruss


----------



## wander-falke (9. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Niklas,

schau dich nach ausgesprochenen PoolFilteranlagen um.
Die dürften hier nicht vertreten sein. Wir versuchen zwar auch sauberes Wasser zu haben, ( mit mehr und weniger Erfolg ) aber da du weder Fische, noch Pflanzen hast, bist du am besten mit einer reinen Poolfilteranlage bedient.


gruß
Andreas

Achja, 
Hallo bei den Teichverrückten.......


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (10. Sep. 2015)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Guten Abend ich heiße Niklas und bin neu hier. Ich habe geplant einen in der Art als Schwimmteich zu bauen. Ca 50000-60000 Liter. 8mx5x1,5, ohne Pflanzen. da ich Wasserspiele habe Jumping Jets und ich ab und zu mit meinem Rettungshund in den Teich möchte, brauche ich klares sauberes Wasser. nun zur meine Frage, Ich suche eine gute Filteranlage für dieses Projekt. hat jemand von Euch eine Idee und vielleicht auch schon Erfahrungen.Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen. Vielen Dank schönen Abend noch gruss


Willkommen hier im Forum.
Aber ich sehe das wie Andreas.
Deine Beschreibung und dein Wunsch sind ein Widerspruch an sich.
Du sprichst vom Schwimmteich aber der soll keine Pflanzen haben.
So einen kenne ich nicht.
Du kannst aber doch eine Freifläche haben und zusätzlich ein Pflanzen-Klärbecken incl. Filteranlage, dass dein Teich klar ist.
Wenn du selbst das nicht möchtest, würde ich über einen Pool nachdenken. Da kippst du Chlor rein und gut ist.
Mag dein Hund vielleicht nicht, aber Wasser ohne Pflanzen sauber halten....


----------



## Zacky (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.

Für einen Schwimmteich sollte eine entsprechende Filteranlage in der Lage sein, den abgesetzten Schmutz am Teichgrund sowie den Oberflächenschmutz zu trennen und folgend zu enstorgen. Da Du keinerlei Pflanzen im Teich haben möchtest, wäre evtl. die Alternative, diesen Bereich auszulagern und parallel neben dem Teich oder auch weiter abseits als eine Pflanzenzone zu gestalten, damit die gelösten und umgewandelten Nährstoffe nicht wieder im Teich den Algen zur Verfügung stehen. Im Grunde genommen, benötigst Du schon einen Verwerter für diese Nährstoffe und das sind halt Pflanzen. So ganz ohne geht es nur mit sehr hohen Durchsatzraten und anderer Technik.

Zu empfehlen wäre grundsätzlich eine Schwerkraftfilterung - siehe Basiswissen oder im www "kommunizierende Röhren" - damit eine recht energiesparende Filterung erfolgen kann (wenn gewünscht/notwendig!). Danach hängt es von deinem Budget und deinen Erwartungen, Bedingungen ans Wasser ab, was dann als Filter genutzt werden kann. Das ist sehr vielfältig.

Wenn Du mit dem Hund in den Teich möchtest, würde ich zudem mehr über die Auskleidung und Gestaltung des Teiches nachdenken ~ wenn nicht schon gemacht, denn die Folie sollte vielleicht doch geschützt oder entsprechend strapazierfähig sein. (siehe PVC- oder HDPE- oder EPDM-Folie und/oder Vermörtelung der Folie)


----------



## Niklas123456 (10. Sep. 2015)

Guten morgen vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, ja das Mit dem Pool hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich würde gerne ohne Chlor auskommen, daher werde ich es doch mit wasserpflanzen und einer Teichfilteranlage probieren.Ich hatte das eigentlich so vor 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUDtRkfTA20_
! Das ist ja auch ein Schwimmteich mit Pflanzen und ohne Fische. Man kann nur eine Teichfilteranlage sehen, aber zum schluss kann man zwei Wasserläufe sehen. Ich denke Teichfilteranlage und Poolfilteranlage?
Könnt Ihr mir den eine Teichfilteranlage für solch einer größe empfehlen? Danke für Eure Hilfe, einen schönen Tag wünsche ich gruß


----------



## Niklas123456 (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Zacky danke für deine Antwort.
Ja ich wollte es mit einer 1,5mm Teichfolie vom Händler ca 1000 Euro und 600G Fliess machen. Das Fliess einmal unter die Folie und einmal zum Teil über die Folie, als schutz für die Randzonen und damit ich und der Hund gut aus dem Wasser rauskommen und er nicht die Folie beschädigt.


----------



## Zacky (10. Sep. 2015)

Dann suche mal hier im Forum nach ein paar Threads, wo es um Hunde und Teich geht. Da gibt es schon reichlich Erfahrungen und Meinungen. Ich würde evtl. anstatt von Vlies über der Folie, eher zu Pflanz- oder Ufermatten greifen. Die sind deutlich stabiler als das Vlies, denn das Vlies löst sich durch die Dauernässe m.M.n. eher auf. Aber auch das wird früher oder später alles glitschig.

Zur Filteranlage kann man Dir mehr sagen, wenn Du weißt, was es kosten darf und welches System Du fahren willst.

Als grobe Orientierung ist zu empfehlen: Vorfilter für Grobschmutzabscheidung mit folgender Biostufe aus Kunststoffmedien (aber so ganz ohne Pflanzen auch nicht die Endlösung).


----------



## Niklas123456 (10. Sep. 2015)

Für die Filteranlage dachte ich an so ca 1000 Euro, in dem Bereich müsste doch was gutes dabei sein?


----------



## Niklas123456 (10. Sep. 2015)

Ich dachte an 

*CBF 350C Set:*

Artikelname Filter: CBF 350 C 
Artikelname UVC-Cleaner: Sunsun Cuv 236
ECO-6500 Teichpumpe mit nur 50 Watt Stromverbrauch
10 Meter 40mm 1 1/2" Teichschlauch
Förderleistung: max. 15.000 L/h
Maße CBF C Filter: Länge 132cm, Tiefe/Höhe 54cm, Höhe 41,5cm
Für Teiche mit Fischbesatz: 40.000 Liter
Für Teiche ohne Fischbesatz: 90.000 Liter 
Schlauchanschlüsse Eingang: 19 (3/4") / 25 (1") / 32 (1 1/4") / 40 (1 1/2") mm
Schlauchanschlüsse Ausgang: 40 (1 1/2") / 50 (2") mm
Filtermaterial: grobe und feine Filtermatte sowie Japanmatte

Und davor noch einen Bogensiebfilter gebaut! So habe ich es ihr im Forum schon öfters gesehen.

Wann das eine gute Idee ist und Jemand dazu Erfahrungen hat, bitte meldet Euch.

Kann mir jemand bitte auch einen Bogensiebfilter empfehlen und wo ich jenen Kaufen kann? und wie ich jenen dann anzuschließen habe? Vielleicht hat jemand ja eine Stückliste und eine Bauanleitung für mich?

Ich danke Euch alle für Eure Hilfe und Erfahrungen Gruss Niklas


----------



## Patrick K (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Nicklas
setz dir doch so ne Kiste von Geisy rein, wäre für dich perfekt ,gleich mit Biokammer  und mit LH ,damit hast du auch kein Strom im Schwimmteich.

salve Obs


----------



## wander-falke (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Niklas,

schön dass du dich doch für einen "Teich " und nicht den Pool entschieden hast. Kommt einfach besser im Garten 

Wenn ich davon ausgehe , dass du deinen Teich nicht selbst mit dem Spaten gräbst, sondern einen Bagger dies erledigen lässt, dann berücksichtige folgende Punkte:
Bodenabläufe; Skimmer; Vorfilter, ggf. separate Filterkammer, oder alternativ bewachsener Boden(Pflanzen-)filter, man geht i.d.R. von 30 % der Teichfläche aus; - mehr ist immer besser. und wenn möglich einen Anschluß an das öffentliche Kanalnetz um deinen Filter zu reinigen. Plane, bei Schwerkraft, die Umwälzung auch über einen Luftheber ein. ich glaube nicht dass Höhendifferenzen bei deinem Teich zu überwinden sind. 

Meine persönliche Meinung zu Hunden und Teichen zeigt sich in der Ausführung meiner Teiche die ich in der Familie schon gebaut habe. 
Immer wieder kam und kommt es vor dass nach einer starken Beanspruchung die Folie nachgibt. Sei es Hund, __ Reiher, __ Schilf, Bambus, Kinder oder die Reinigung im Teich.
Meine Wahl ist daher ein GFK Teich. 
Um bei deiner Größe von Teich ein gutes Gefühl zu haben würde ich auf jeden Fall eine "Panzerung" der Folie mit Mörtel in Betracht ziehen.
Und dann sind wir kostenmäßig in einem Bereich bei dem zu Überlegen wäre ob nicht GFK effektiver sein kann.

Da ich gerade wieder am Umbauen bin zeigt sich dass mit diesem Material auch in Etappen gebaut werden kann, also ich muss nicht die ganze Folie erneuern wenn ich etwas ändere.
Zu den Kosten ; ja es mag auf den ersten Blick teurer und zeitintensiver sein einen GFK Teich zu erstellen. Ein gut gepanzerter Folienteich steht dem aber in nichts nach.
Du hast mit GFK auf jeden Fall 30 Jahre Ruhe.

Schau dich einfach hier um, vielleicht auch in anderen Foren, treffe deine Entscheidungen und stelle sie hier ein, um die eine oder andere Ohrfeige, aber auch Hilfestellung zu bekommen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (10. Sep. 2015)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Artikelname Filter: CBF 350 C


Scheint soweit OK zu sein.



Niklas123456 schrieb:


> UVC-Cleaner: Sunsun Cuv 236


Da würde ich eher zur 3er bzw. 6er Serie tendieren.
Schau dir die mal an.



Niklas123456 schrieb:


> ECO-6500 Teichpumpe mit nur 50 Watt Stromverbrauch


Die kann maximal 6500 l/h und das nur wenn kein Höhenunterschied (Wasseroberfläche und Filtereinlauf) besteht.
Bei deinen angepeilten 50-60.000 Litern kannst du ja mal ausrechnen, wie lange die braucht, bis dass das Wasser einmal komplett durch den Filter ist.



Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Förderleistung: max. 15.000 L/h


Das betrifft den Filter, wobei hier aber auch die Empfehlung bei maximal 12.000 L/h liegt.



Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bitte auch einen Bogensiebfilter empfehlen


AQUAFORTE COMPACTSIEVE II oder den von BoFiTec.
Einfach mal googeln und einen Preisvergleich machen.



Niklas123456 schrieb:


> und wie ich jenen dann anzuschließen habe?


Wasser vom Teich zur UV-Lampe, dann Bogensieb, von da in den Filter und dann zurück in den Teich.
Brauchst wahrscheinlich nur ein paar PVC Stücke. (Winkel etc.)


----------



## Niklas123456 (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Patrick, ich habe ihn mal angeschrieben und nach seiner Meinung gefragt, danke für den Tipp


----------

